# Any Vets out there??



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

My female dog has had issuses forever it seems. She is always wanting too mount my arm. I say NO but then she just rolls around and makes strange noises at me. She is spayed. What can be the problem? Please help me help her. Thanks


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> My female dog has had issuses forever it seems. She is always wanting too mount my arm. I say NO but then she just rolls around and makes strange noises at me. She is spayed. What can be the problem? Please help me help her. Thanks



Typically mounting is a dominance thing if it isn't for mating purposes.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> My female dog has had issuses forever it seems. She is always wanting too mount my arm. I say NO but then she just rolls around and makes strange noises at me. She is spayed. What can be the problem? Please help me help her. Thanks


Your dogs is telling you she is the alpha bitch in the pack and you are subordinate to her. Google the term "NILIF" (Nothing In Live Is Free) and you will see how to correct this behavior. It basically tells you how to regain alpha status yourself.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. I understand all about the alpha dog thing. This is not that. As she has been trained since I got her at 7 weeks. I did alot of training with her. And watched all of Ceasers CD's. Any other ideas?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Ok. I understand all about the alpha dog thing. This is not that. As she has been trained since I got her at 7 weeks. I did alot of training with her. And watched all of Ceasers CD's. Any other ideas?


No, it definately is that. Throw Cesar's CD's away. They are obviously not helping you as I could have told you before you bought them.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm sorry your having a bad day. I have a call into my Vet. Hope things look better for you. And I have 3 dogs. And these Cds have worked great.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I would ditch calling the vet and contact either a trainer or a behaviorist. Your dog's issue isn't medical. And just because your dog is trained, doesn't mean that she isn't trying to be alpha in the house. If you do not practice this all of the time and let her get away with things it doesn't matter how well trained she is, she will still consider herself the alpha. It isn't a medical problem. Animals mount for 2 reasons and 2 reasons only, mating and dominance, considering she is fixed, it's obviously the latter of the 2. Rawfed may have been a bit rude, but he is 200% right on this one in that she's exhibiting alpha behavior and where I personally like Cesar as well, his techniques as with any technique does not work with all dogs all of the time especially when it is being interpreted by someone else. And just because your other dogs don't do this doesn't mean anything, this one could just have a more dominant personality. It isn't medical it's behavioral. Get with a trainer or license behaviorist.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Animals mount for 2 reasons and 2 reasons only, mating and dominance.


I completely disagree with this. This is an opinion not a fact. My dog is the least dominant dog I know. I've watched her with other dogs and I've seen her attempt to mount them. From my observations it is simply her way of initiating play. This may have nothing to do with the OP's situation, but I disagree with the above-mentioned statement.
That's not to say that it's not possible that the problem with the OP's dog is a dominance issue, but I don't believe you can just make blanket statements like this.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW.. I guess you know it all. I'll let you know what the VET. say's. Oh and She was trained.. Go figure. Smile


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

bellamicuore said:


> I completely disagree with this. This is an opinion not a fact. My dog is the least dominant dog I know. I've watched her with other dogs and I've seen her attempt to mount them. From my observations it is simply her way of initiating play. This may have nothing to do with the OP's situation, but I disagree with the above-mentioned statement.
> That's not to say that it's not possible that the problem with the OP's dog is a dominance issue, but I don't believe you can just make blanket statements like this.


This is typically only in younger dogs. And be careful with your dog doing this as this being done with an older dog will get the younger dog's butt handed to them. The only dogs I've ever seen do this in play were under 12 months, and when it was done to an older dog it broke out into a fight until the younger dog sumitted. It's typically only play in the younger doggie world, once they're older, it is dominance related...and it's almost always dominance related if the dog is doing it to a human and IMO should not be tolerated. And to not listen to people telling you this is IMO, burying his/her head in the sand. It isn't a medical condition, again whether it's play, dominance, mating, whatever it isn't medical therefore a trainer or behaviorist to come to her home and see the action to verify what is going on and give tips to fix it is a smarter choice than wasting money at the vet's office.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Wasting money.. I feel sorry for you. This is a very sweet dog. Not a mean bone in her body. It is never a wast of money too take care of her. If the VET. says training and I know she won't knowing my dogs. Then So be it.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> This is typically only in younger dogs. And be careful with your dog doing this as this being done with an older dog will get the younger dog's butt handed to them. The only dogs I've ever seen do this in play were under 12 months, and when it was done to an older dog it broke out into a fight until the younger dog sumitted. It's typically only play in the younger doggie world, once they're older, it is dominance related...and it's almost always dominance related if the dog is doing it to a human and IMO should not be tolerated. And to not listen to people telling you this is IMO, burying his/her head in the sand. It isn't a medical condition, again whether it's play, dominance, mating, whatever it isn't medical therefore a trainer or behaviorist to come to her home and see the action to verify what is going on and give tips to fix it is a smarter choice than wasting money at the vet's office.


My dog is 5 years old and was likely never socialized. She does it to initiate play, period. I do keep a close eye on her when she is doing it. I realize not all dogs like it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Wasting money.. I feel sorry for you. This is a very sweet dog. Not a mean bone in her body. It is never a wast of money too take care of her. If the VET. says training and I know she won't knowing my dogs. Then So be it.


Sweetie, I am not having a bad day. I only get agravated whan a novice dog owner has a simple problem like this and refuses to listen to reason no matter how many people tell her she is wrong.

I was training dogs when CM was still in diapers. There are probably 10,000 better trainers in the US. I know A LOT of knowledgable trainers and not one of them condones CM's overbearing methods of intimidation, force, and coersion.

Vets would send dogs like this to me. Vets, for the most part, don't know how to train a dog and don't know a lot about canine behavior. This is not a difficult problem to solve but you can't do it by watching a DVD. If you follow my advice from my previous post, you will be able to handle this without a trainer.

And yes it is often a BIG waste of money to take a dog to a vet. This is one of those times.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Wasting money.. I feel sorry for you. This is a very sweet dog. Not a mean bone in her body. It is never a wast of money too take care of her. If the VET. says training and I know she won't knowing my dogs. Then So be it.



Dominance is not being mean. My dog is a dominant dog, not a mean bone in his body, but he is dominant with other dogs and tried it with us when he was itty bitty. It's wasting money when it isn't a medical problem yes. Don't feel sorry for me because I have common sense. And FYI vets typically don't know much about dog training or behavior. Does your family doctor know much about psychology? Probably not. Not much difference. If you didn't want opinions then why in the heck did you post? Obviously you already know what it is so why are you here???


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> Sweetie, I am not having a bad day. I only get agravated whan a novice dog owner has a simple problem like this and refuses to listen to reason no matter how many people tell her she is wrong.
> 
> I was training dogs when CM was still in diapers. There are probably 10,000 better trainers in the US. I know A LOT of knowledgable trainers and not one of them condones CM's overbearing methods of intimidation, force, and coersion.
> 
> ...



Wow, for once I have to say I agree with RawFedDogs...well not 100% but 90% anyway .

Well said. Seriously though I would like to know why people ask a question and then when people (more than 1) are giving the same answer their response is "no it's not that". Well if you knew what it was you wouldn't be asking the question so why are you so quick to say that's not it if you don't know???? Being dominant is not being mean or unsweet or anything else, it's simply being the leader. I know plenty of human leaders who are sweet as can be depending on who they are around. And as I said in my post above, to take a dog to a vet and pay money on an issue that is not a medical issue yes it is a waste of money, put that money towards a trainer or behaviorist who can actually help with the problem.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> This is typically only in younger dogs. And be careful with your dog doing this as this being done with an older dog will get the younger dog's butt handed to them. The only dogs I've ever seen do this in play were under 12 months, and when it was done to an older dog it broke out into a fight until the younger dog sumitted. It's typically only play in the younger doggie world, once they're older, it is dominance related...and it's almost always dominance related if the dog is doing it to a human and IMO should not be tolerated. And to not listen to people telling you this is IMO, burying his/her head in the sand. It isn't a medical condition, again whether it's play, dominance, mating, whatever it isn't medical therefore a trainer or behaviorist to come to her home and see the action to verify what is going on and give tips to fix it is a smarter choice than wasting money at the vet's office.


My dogs do this while playing, and they are all over 5 years old. Even the one who's lowest in the pack. I guess he forgot to read the manual.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Dominance is not being mean. My dog is a dominant dog, not a mean bone in his body, but he is dominant with other dogs and tried it with us when he was itty bitty. It's wasting money when it isn't a medical problem yes. Don't feel sorry for me because I have common sense. And FYI vets typically don't know much about dog training or behavior. Does your family doctor know much about psychology? Probably not. Not much difference. If you didn't want opinions then why in the heck did you post? Obviously you already know what it is so why are you here???


My vet knows a lot about dog psychology, she's a trainer too.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

domari said:


> My vet knows a lot about dog psychology, she's a trainer too.



Then she is not just a vet she is a certified licensed trainer. I am talking a regular vet, she never said her vet was a licensed certified trainer or behaviorist, which I think she would have since that's what we were talking about. A normal regular vet who is credentialed in nothing other than veterinary medicine typically does not. Also, please notice I said TYPICALLY a regular vet licensed in nothing else TYPICALLY will not, now if they are licensed and certified in other areas (a slim few are) that's an entirely different story because then they are not just a vet. Again, I would assume that the OP would have stated this however since he/she keeps going on about how it's a medical problem I doubt that's the case.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

domari said:


> My dogs do this while playing, and they are all over 5 years old. Even the one who's lowest in the pack. I guess he forgot to read the manual.



He probably was not socialized properly as a puppy. My female had issues with introducing herself to new dogs and always wanted to go head first. We just had to work with her to stop that otherwise it ended up in a fight many times. Yes there are proper ways that they learn these things, however not having mom around for long enough as well as littermates can mess with that kind of learning and they don't end up getting it. Good reason why it's important for dogs to be with mom and littermates for more than 6 weeks like many BYB's do.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

It must be nice to think you know everything and think you have all the answers. How do you know there's not a medical problem? I think she's doing the right thing by ruling out any medical issues first. Most of what we 'know' about dogs are educated 'guesses'. We can't truly know what the reason is for everything a dog does without being in the dog's brain. We can only guess. There is not only one pat answer for every issue that comes along. While I think what you are suggesting is a pretty good guess, it's not absolute just because 2 people say it is, or even if 100 people say it is. You'll find just as many people who will dispute what you've said, and will insist they are right. I would really be concerned if people who have a question just go along with the first one or two people who give them advice. All possibilities should be looked into before a decision is made.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

bellamicuore said:


> It must be nice to think you know everything and think you have all the answers. How do you know there's not a medical problem?


It is nice to be well informed on questions people ask. I know this is not a medical problem because I have seen hundreds of dogs with this same behavior over 15 years of training dogs specializing in problem dogs.



> I think she's doing the right thing by ruling out any medical issues first.


And vets love people like you and her. Thats how they make the majority of their money.



> Most of what we 'know' about dogs are educated 'guesses'. We can't truly know what the reason is for everything a dog does without being in the dog's brain. We can only guess.


Thats probably true for you but those of us who have been working with dogs all our long lives, pretty well know what is going on in the dogs brain. Dogs minds are pretty simple and not difficult to figure out. In a case like this it is a no brainer. The dog is being dominant, trying to be dominant, or testing to see if he can be dominant. In either case, the fix is the same. The vet doesn't have a pill to cure it.



> There is not only one pat answer for every issue that comes along.


In this case, there is.



> While I think what you are suggesting is a pretty good guess, it's not absolute just because 2 people say it is, or even if 100 people say it is.


It is absolute. I have seen this exact problem hundreds of times. I know how to fix it. Never had one I couldn't fix. We are talking about a dog humping. We aren't talking about a major mental problem here. We are talking about a normal dog acting normally in the dog world. Unfortunately he doesn't live in the dog world so this behavior must be changed.



> You'll find just as many people who will dispute what you've said, and will insist they are right.


No one who is knowlegable will dispute it.



> I would really be concerned if people who have a question just go along with the first one or two people who give them advice. All possibilities should be looked into before a decision is made.


In general, you are right, but in this case of this simple problem, vets aren't necessary. It's throwing money away. I will repeat regardless of what someone else said in a post above. In general vets don't know how to solve behavior problems. Vets send these problems to people like me as they have no training in this area.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

She has made exactly one statement about her dog's behavior. You have never met or even seen her dog. You can't possibly say you can fix it without more info or having met the dog. You are the type of person I would use caution with. Anyone who says they can fix something without having more info about the dog or even meeting the dog is someone I would avoid. Now if you said 'I have a good idea what the problem is and think I may be able to help with the problem after I meet the dog and do an assessment', I would have a lot more faith in what you had to say. But, once again, you assume you know it all because of your supposed vast amount of experience. No matter how experienced you say you are, you should always be able to learn something new and not assume you know it all.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

bellamicuore said:


> She has made exactly one statement about her dog's behavior. You have never met or even seen her dog. You can't possibly say you can fix it without more info or having met the dog.


You keep saying what I can or can't do. You can say what you can't do. I know what I can do. When you see a problem 100 times and you fix this problem every time, you get pretty confident you can fix it the 101st time. This is not a difficult problem. It is a basic problem that is very easily fixed. The vet doesn't have a pill for it. This problem is just as easily fixed as potty training and just as basic. We're not talking about an aggressive dog that is attacking people on the street. We are talking about a dog who is humping the human's arm.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

You know I've been through a VAST amount of major medical problems, both temporary, life long, and deadly, and I have yet to ever see humping as a clinical sign of a medical problem and I've yet to ever hear a vet tell me to watch for signs of humping and if I see it to bring the dog in immediately because it's a symptom of XYZ problem. Humping is instinctual, it is a behavior issue not a medical issue so yes, in this case, I can say that doing 3 tons of medical work ups will not solve a humping problem, it is not a symptom of any medical problem.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Lovemydogs, though some people may have stated things a bit harsh or perhaps a little too bluntly for you, I think it would be better for you to reconsider going to a vet. By all means, if your vet will not charge for the visit and diagnosis, go for it, but I do not know too many vets that are willing to do that.

I definitely have not been around dogs as much as Boxermommie and RawFed, but I do completely agree with them. I have been around pups all my life, yes I'm only 26 which is why I know Boxer and RawFed has more experience. I understand that you feel you know your dog best and your dog is well trained...but as RawFed simply said "we're talking about a dog thats humping." Its not a cold, bug, or infection that makes your pup want to hump. 

Many people disagree with RawFed and Boxermommie for being the "know-it-all"s in this forum...but unfortunately for you, I do think they are correct this time. You did not give any chance for their opinions, rather than stating no. You asked for opinion, people gave it to you and your mind seems to have already been set on taking your pup to the vet. Personally, my vet would laugh at me if I took one of my dogs to her saying they're humping me. If your dog seems sick, acts differently, etc AND is mounting, then yes, please take him/her to the vet. If he/she is acting 100% normal and fine, then I think she's trying to test you.

My dogs, besides my puppy which i am working on, are 100% trained, in my opinion, which I am assuming yours is. I can wave a raw steak in their faces, leave it in the room with them for hours and they will not touch it unless i say so. I love them and they are unbelievably well behaved. But every now and then, one of them will still test me, and try to get that alpha status back. Does that mean they're not trained? No. They are, but its nature to want to be the alpha...try to be a bit more open minded.

But if your mind is set on the vet, then go for it, because I'm sure your mind will not settle until you do so. Just do not ask for opinions when you do not want it.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

I understand What this person was saying. However he was not open too anything other then it was NOT medical. I know I didn't explain all her health issues. So I guess that I would get the response I got.. I have owned dogs for 30+yrs. and that still does not make me an expert on all dog behavior. My dog has seen by two Vets. The one that first diagnosed her health issues is now getting my vet I see now records on her. They see it as a medical issue. Not a behavioral problem. I just feel people should be more open minded.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> You know I've been through a VAST amount of major medical problems, both temporary, life long, and deadly, and I have yet to ever see humping as a clinical sign of a medical problem and I've yet to ever hear a vet tell me to watch for signs of humping and if I see it to bring the dog in immediately because it's a symptom of XYZ problem. Humping is instinctual, it is a behavior issue not a medical issue so yes, in this case, I can say that doing 3 tons of medical work ups will not solve a humping problem, it is not a symptom of any medical problem.


Well you have now......


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Well you have now......



No I haven't. You have given NO medical reason for this, stated what it is a clinical sign of, what the vet diagnosed your dog with that has humping as a side effect or clinical condition of, nor have you even stated that your dog has seen a vet. So sorry, until you state what the medical condition/diagnosis is, and why they feel humping is a symptom of this condition, no I will not say that I have seen this. And even in that case, this is the internet people make things up all of the time, however if you give a clinical diagnosis and WHY your vet feels that this is a symptom of that condition, I would definitely put some research into it when I have the time to test that theory. Until then I'm sorry you're simply someone on the net who asked a question and wasn't open to any other answer than "take your dog to the vet". So hey, if you want to spend the cash, and probably not resolve the problem, by all means spend away if it would make you feel better.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it would be much appreciated if you could let us know the diagnosis Love. After all, if it is a medical reason, it would be good for all of us to know. Especially since the majority of us have never had an experience like yours due to medical reasons. If it is medical, you would definitely be helping out the group if any of us were to ever have this similar issue.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> No I haven't. You have given NO medical reason for this, stated what it is a clinical sign of, what the vet diagnosed your dog with that has humping as a side effect or clinical condition of, nor have you even stated that your dog has seen a vet. So sorry, until you state what the medical condition/diagnosis is, and why they feel humping is a symptom of this condition, no I will not say that I have seen this. And even in that case, this is the internet people make things up all of the time, however if you give a clinical diagnosis and WHY your vet feels that this is a symptom of that condition, I would definitely put some research into it when I have the time to test that theory. Until then I'm sorry you're simply someone on the net who asked a question and wasn't open to any other answer than "take your dog to the vet". So hey, if you want to spend the cash, and probably not resolve the problem, by all means spend away if it would make you feel better.


As I stated !! I did NOT inform you all about her heath issues. For that you can be upset. And also as I stated the Vet is working on this ASAP. I will let you all know. Oh I talked too the Women that trained my dog and told her about you. "She said too let you know that if I were too bring her in for behavioral problems She would say YOU WASTING YOUR MONEY. She has no behavioral problems." And are you licensed too train dogs?


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> I think it would be much appreciated if you could let us know the diagnosis Love. After all, if it is a medical reason, it would be good for all of us to know. Especially since the majority of us have never had an experience like yours due to medical reasons. If it is medical, you would definitely be helping out the group if any of us were to ever have this similar issue.


Yes, I will let everyone know.And your correct it will help others with similar issuses.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> As I stated !! I did NOT inform you all about her heath issues. For that you can be upset. And also as I stated the Vet is working on this ASAP. I will let you all know. Oh I talked too the Women that trained my dog and told her about you. "She said too let you know that if I were too bring her in for behavioral problems She would say YOU WASTING YOUR MONEY. She has no behavioral problems." And are you licensed too train dogs?



Yes, I am. Training yes, behaviorist no. Hey it's all good, I like ostriches.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Yes, I am. Training yes, behaviorist no. Hey it's all good, I like ostriches.


Really? I didn't think you liked much of anything. Good day.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i think you guys are altercating over simple miscommunication so for the sake of the thread and forums, please stop.

love admitted that she did not let us know all the health issues. we all truly thought and think that it is a dominant issue, not a health issue...BUT...if her vet says it is medical, and diagnose's the pup...then we'll know for sure.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> i think you guys are altercating over simple miscommunication so for the sake of the thread and forums, please stop.
> 
> love admitted that she did not let us know all the health issues. we all truly thought and think that it is a dominant issue, not a health issue...BUT...if her vet says it is medical, and diagnose's the pup...then we'll know for sure.


I believe you are absolutely right! I personally think that a lot of new members are *scared* to join because a lot of the threads on here turn so negative and nasty so quickly, over what?! Nothing. I was looking over the list of members and only about ten or fifteen are active in this forum. How many members??? Like 250...thats pretty sad.

People come here for advice and what do they get? Rude remarks about their question or situation. I am not only referring to this thread but to others as well, but not all of them turn bad. I am not naming names or pointing fingers, but all I know is that the few active members there are on here, most of them are guilty, like myself (yes, I admit to being defensive in a couple of cases). I really dislike how people are being treated here, on both sides of any thread. 

The OP is criticized for not being *absolutely* specific and concise in their question/problem. Give 'em a brake already! It takes guts for some to even post up a question here, for fear of having a "stupid question" or looking nieve. And then the OP doesn't gain anything other than upset and anger. What does that help? This is supposed to be a fun and interesting forum that offers a different kind of knowledge, the kind that is gained by personal experience, not experts and data. If that is what it needed do some research!

On the other hand, OP has to have an open mind when asking for help, and some of the responses included that already, I am just reinterating that point. When asking for advice one gets it, and it should be either accepted or rejected with respect for the advice giver. 

I should stop before I go on and on, it would just be nice to see people at least have some *respect* for each other. what ever happened to manners?! I know that this is the internet, but c'mon!


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> I believe you are absolutely right! I personally think that a lot of new members are *scared* to join because a lot of the threads on here turn so negative and nasty so quickly, over what?! Nothing. I was looking over the list of members and only about ten or fifteen are active in this forum. How many members??? Like 250...thats pretty sad.
> 
> People come here for advice and what do they get? Rude remarks about their question or situation (I am not only referring to this thread but to others as well, but I am not naming names or pointing fingers, but all I know is that the few active members there are, some of them are guilty, like myself). I really dislike how people are being treated here, on both sides of any thread.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you dane for elaborating on my point, i was honestly too lazy to write it all out. =) i really love this forum but we can grow so much faster if people were a bit more open and respectful. So many things seem to center on who's right and who's wrong, who has the facts and who doesn't. 

we're all here to get opinions and learn off of each others experiences, if it is something unbelievably severe and important, then we can go to a vet or seek professional help.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I just hate to see a great idea go to waste when it has the potential to offer so much to people needing advice and support. I just hope things start to turn around on here. I know that I have changed my attitude, and I just hope that others will follow suit!


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

So, all that being said....

What's the medical reason for this?? I'm really curious to find out now.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

domari said:


> So, all that being said....
> 
> What's the medical reason for this?? I'm really curious to find out now.


Stared with rapid cycling. That was my first post on this site. No replys on that question. But I now know what it is as the Vet went through it with me also her protine in her blood is low. You can start looking up R/C.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Stared with rapid cycling. That was my first post on this site. No replys on that question. But I now know what it is as the Vet went through it with me also her protine in her blood is low. You can start looking up R/C.


The term "rapid cycling" normally refers to "bipolar". Is that what the vet says your dog has or is he talking about rapid estrus cycles (more often than 2 times a year)? If your dog is bipolar, you have a lot more serious problems than arm humping. I suspect it's the estrus cycles.
*
EDITED TO ADD:* What is the breed and age of this dog?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, I'm not here for one day (busy busy) and look at what I miss. 

Lovemydogs, it's your dog, your money, and at the end of the day you have to do what makes you feel comfortable.

The rest of you; a reminder to debate the issue, and not each other.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank-you. And Blessings too you.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> The term "rapid cycling" normally refers to "bipolar". Is that what the vet says your dog has or is he talking about rapid estrus cycles (more often than 2 times a year)? If your dog is bipolar, you have a lot more serious problems than arm humping. I suspect it's the estrus cycles.
> *
> EDITED TO ADD:* What is the breed and age of this dog?


Rapid estus cycling. Never comes out of the 4 heat cycles a female dog has. At least that's what the smear they took said. Almost 3+ yrs. old. Breed Lhasapoo


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovemydogs said:


> Rapid estus cycling. Never comes out of the 4 heat cycles a female dog has. At least that's what the smear they took said.


Wouldn't spaying take care of that?


----------



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

My thoughts also. That's why the Vet is getting all records from my vet I have now too see what this could be. Their may be more too this. After all info. is gone over the Vet. will let me know. And then I'll go from their.


----------

